# little help. slightly confused



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I woke up today unable to use my rootzwikki app. I thought at 1st it was something to do with the lte outage but then all day and no luck. I get the splash screen but then says "remote server sending unknown response. May be due to forum server plugin having error or conflict" or something to this affect. Anybody got a clue? Thanks. Can't stand using browser


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Rootzwiki tweeted a while back that they disabled the app and forum runner due some conflicts. They are working hard to fix the issues.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Cannot thank you enough for that. So good to hear its on their end and not my end. I guess twitter is good for something after all. JK.;-) need my rootzwiki fix. Guess ill just keep checking in. Thanks again.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

same here woke up with 4g outage then rootz didnt work even after they fixed it i was like wtf?? but thanks for this sir


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I believe they're waiting for a fix from forum runner. The mobile theme is actually really good so you can get by with the browser.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Yep latest update: tapatalk works forum runner is still disabled

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I wonder if they tried the old fashioned way. Throwing the server against the wall. Loosen up some of the thingamadoos and Jimmy the giggilywatts. ;-)


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Latest tweet, they are nuking forum runner support and migrating to tapatalk

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't know what either of those are.hmmm


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

tapatalk and forum runner are forum browsing apps which are native to OS (so you dont use the browser) and hece are much faster. As a bonus Tapatalk is free as a promotion on GetJar app store now so get i and try it. I paid for it a long time ago and its so worth it I cant even describe.


----------



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> tapatalk and forum runner are forum browsing apps which are native to OS (so you dont use the browser) and hece are much faster. As a bonus Tapatalk is free as a promotion on GetJar app store now so get i and try it. I paid for it a long time ago and its so worth it I cant even describe.


yeah but I like the favorites screen on forum runner, it shows you at a quick glance unread thread counts and unread pms...very cool I miss that already!!!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Finally got tapatalk. Now this is more like it. Still like forum runner better but better than the browser. Thanks again for the help molhotra

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Finally got tapatalk. Now this is more like it. Still like forum runner better but better than the browser. Thanks again for the help molhotra
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


You are welcome bro, that's what this great site and community is all about

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> You are welcome bro, that's what this great site and community is all about
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


exactamundo. (Yeah I just said that) now if we could just get the govt and world to follow suit eh? Merry Xmas everybody

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you as well and all the rootzers

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

